# How to measure stem length?



## Stabaan (May 5, 2009)

How do you measure stem length? i.e. Centre of fork tube to centre of bar clamp, or rear of fork tube to front of bar clamp etc...?

Thanks


----------



## broz (Feb 3, 2007)

From the center of the fork tube to the center of the handlebar....

I've never been clear whether distance should be measured at a right angle to the fork (meaning a side and not the hypotenuse of the resulting triangle if the stem is not zero degrees). 

My LBS is rather assertive this measurement should be taken at a right angle, but I think that this varies from manufacturer to manufacturer


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Park Tools says...*

Measure center of the stem binder bolt to the center of the bars.


----------



## Stabaan (May 5, 2009)

Got it, thanks!


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=461675

Scroll down to post #10.


----------

